# funky = ?



## Georgia1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Γεια σας! Όπως βλέπετε είμαι newbie, βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ ψάχνοντας τυχαία και έχει πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες οπότε αποφάσισα να εγγραφώ. :)

Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής: Θέλω να μεταφράσω τη φράση "how funky is your fight". Σκέφτηκα τα εξής: γαμάτη, φοβερή, εντυπωσιακή.

Αλλά το γαμάτη μου φαίνεται πολύ strong ως λέξη. Και το εντυπωσιακή δεν είναι slang, είναι πολύ flat λέξη. Όσο για το φοβερή, ξέρω ότι χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον αλλά για κάποιο λόγο τη βρίσκω πολύ άκυρη.

Μήπως έχει κανείς καμιά άλλη ιδέα; Thaanks!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες, Γεωργία. Μπορείς να μας δώσεις λίγο και την εικόνα για το πού ή από ποιους χρησιμοποιείται αυτή η φράση;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

_Beat it._ (Όχι εσύ, Γεωργία! Εσύ, καλωσήρθες!)

Showin' how funky and strong is your fight.


----------



## Georgia1 (Jan 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> _Beat it._ (Όχι εσύ, Γεωργία! Εσύ, καλωσήρθες!)
> 
> Showin' how funky and strong is your fight.



Ακριβώς! Η όλη στροφή είναι:

Beat it, beat it
Noone wants to be defeated
Showin' how funky, strong is your fight
It doesn't matter who's wrong or right

Το τραγούδι έχει αρκετές slang εκφράσεις, είναι γραμμένο σε πολύ informal γλώσσα. Οπότε θέλω ένα παρόμοιο ύφος στα ελληνικά, αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια το "γαμάτη" μου φαίνεται λίγο χοντρο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

Επειδή εμένα αυτή η λέξη με ταλαιπωρεί πολλά χρόνια, επίτρεψέ μου να καταθέσω ένα κομμάτι που εξηγεί κάπως την πορεία των αργκοτικών σημασιών της μέσα από τη σχέση της με τη μουσική:

The word _funk_ basically refers to a strong, generally offensive odor. The anthropologist/art historian Robert Farris Thompson, in his work _Flash Of The Spirit: African & Afro-American Art & Philosophy_, postulates that _funky_ has its semantic roots in the Kikongo word "lu-fuki", which means "bad body odor". He says: "Both jazzmen and Bakongo use _funky_ and _lu-fuki_ to praise persons for the integrity of their art, for having 'worked out' to achieve their aims ... This Kongo sign of exertion is identified with the irradiation of positive energy of a person. Hence 'funk' in American jazz parlance can mean earthiness, a return to fundamentals." African-American jazz musicians originally applied the term to music with a slow, mellow groove, then later with a hard-driving, insistent rhythm, as it implies a bodily or carnal quality. This early form of the music set the pattern for later musicians.

The music was slow, sexy, loose, riff-oriented and danceable. Funky typically described these qualities rather than a distinct genre. In early jam sessions, musicians would encourage one another to "get down" by telling one another, "Now, put some stank on it!". It is possible that the word _funk_ was derived from a blend of the Kikongo term _lu-Fuki_ (preserved by the African American community) and the English term _stank_ and _stinky_. At least as early as 1907, jazz songs carried titles such as "Funky Butt", a piece by Buddy Bolden. As late as the 1950s and early 1960s, when "funk" and "funky" were used increasingly in the context of soul music, the terms still were considered indelicate and inappropriate for use in polite company. According to one source, New Orleans-born drummer Earl Palmer "was the first to use the word 'funky' to explain to other musicians that their music should be made more syncopated and danceable."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funky#Etymology

Λέγαμε προχτές στα αθλητικά: «Αν δε ματώσεις τη φανέλα...».


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 14, 2012)

Αν πεις «δείξε πόσο νεύρο κι ένταση έχει ο καυγάς σου»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2012)

βαρβάτη --αλλά ποιος νέος λέει τη λέξη σήμερα;
τζαμάτη;

(έχω κολλήσει σε ρίμες με -άτη...)


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2012)

Για να κάνουμε δουλειά με το συγκεκριμένο funky, Georgia1 (καλωσόρισες κι από μένα :)), πρέπει να μας πεις αν θέλεις να μεταφράσεις τους στίχους με μέτρο και ρίμα ή όχι και, αν ναι, πώς έχεις σκεφτεί να αποδώσεις το υπόλοιπο.


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 14, 2012)

Πόσο_ ''τα σπάει''_ ;;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

Τελικά είμαι ανάμεσα στο _άγριος_ και το _βρόμικος_, αλλά δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι αντιλαμβάνεται απόλυτα το νόημα.


----------



## Georgia1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για όλα τα suggestions και το info. Για να απαντήσω στην ερώτηση του deaman: όχι δε θέλω ρίμα. Απλά να αποδώσω το νόημα όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται στο original, και επίσης να διατηρήσω το ύφος. Πχ το Beat it το μεταφράζω "δίνε του" και όχι "φύγε". (καλά βέβαια αν βγουν και τελείως άνισοι οι στίχοι στα ελληνικά, πχ ο ένας 100 χαρακτήρες και ο επόμενος 20 προσπαθώ να το προσαρμόσω λιγάκι)

Αυτός ο στίχος με δυσκολεύει, και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε μου αρέσει και η πάλη ή καυγάς στα ελληνικά. Ακούγεται λίγο παράξενο το "θες να δείξεις πόσο δυνατή είναι η πάλη σου". Σκεφτόμουν ακόμα και να το βάλω περιφραστικά: "θες να δείξεις πόσο δυνατός είσαι όταν παλεύεις".

Όσο για το funky, σ'αυτό είχα κολλήσει τελείως. Για να πω την αλήθεια δε νομίζω ότι έχει τη σημασία του βρώμικος ή άγριος, απλά ο τύπος ήθελε να κάνει show off, να δείξει τι ωραία που δέρνει. 

Anyway, ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τα suggestions, θα το μελετήσω ξανά. Αν έχετε και καμιά άλλη ιδεούλα πείτε μου.


----------



## Themis (Jan 14, 2012)

Αν το κατάλαβα καλά, πράγμα _καθόλου _σίγουρο, το νόημα είναι ότι κανείς δεν θέλει να νικηθεί μόνο και μόνο για να δείξει ότι δεν το βάζει κάτω.


----------



## Georgia1 (Jan 14, 2012)

^ Πρέπει να ακούσεις ολόκληρο το τραγούδι για να καταλάβεις το νόημα. Το όλο τραγούδι περιέχει μια αντίθεση, δηλαδή παρόλο που θες να μπλεχτείς σε καυγά καλύτερα ξανασκέψου το και φύγε. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν συνδετικές (ή μάλλον αντιθετικές) λέξεις, και αυτό δυσκολεύει την κατανόηση. Εγώ αποφάσισα να τις προσθέσω στη μετάφραση γιατί έτσι νομίζω ότι πιο εύκολα βγάζει κανείς άκρη.

Οπότε έχω γράψει αυτό so far:

BEAT IT

They told him don't you ever come around here
Don't wanna see your face, you better disappear
The fire's in their eyes and their words are really clear
So beat it, just beat it

You better run, you better do what you can
Don't wanna see no blood, don't be a macho man
You wanna be tough, better do what you can
So beat it, but you wanna be bad

Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it
No one wants to be defeated
Showin' how funky and strong is your fight
It doesn't matter who's wrong or right
Just beat it, beat it
Just beat it, beat it
Just beat it, beat it
Just beat it, beat it

They're out to get you, better leave while you can
Don't wanna be a boy, you wanna be a man
You wanna stay alive, better do what you can
So beat it, just beat it

You have to show them that you're really not scared
You're playin' with your life, this ain't no truth or dare
They'll kick you, then they beat you,
Then they'll tell you it's fair
So beat it, but you wanna be bad


BEAT IT 

Του είπαν μην ξανάρθεις ποτέ από δω
Δεν θέλουμε να ξαναδούμε τη φάτσα σου, άιντε ξαφανίσου 
Τα μάτια τους είναι φωτιά, τα λόγια τους ξεκάθαρα
Γι’αυτό δίνε του, μόνο δίνε του

Καλύτερα τρέξε, καλύτερα κάνε ότι μπορείς
Μην θες να χυθεί αίμα, μη το παίζεις ματσό άντρας
Θέλεις να είσαι σκληρός αλλά καλύτερα κάνε ότι μπορείς
Δίνε του, μόνο δίνε του

Δίνε του, δίνε του
Κανείς δε θέλει να νικηθεί
Δείχνεις πόσο φοβερή, πόσο δυνατή είναι η πάλη σου 
Αλλά δεν έχει σημασία ποιος έχει δίκιο και ποιος άδικο
Μόνο δίνε του

Έχουν βγει για να σε πιάσουν, καλύτερα φύγε όσο προλαβαίνεις
Δεν θες να είσαι το αγοράκι, θέλεις να είσαι άντρας
Αλλά θες να παραμείνεις ζωντανός, καλύτερα κάνε ότι μπορείς
Δίνε του, μόνο δίνε του

Πρέπει να τους δείξεις ότι πραγματικά δεν φοβάσαι
Όμως παίζεις με την ζωή σου, αυτό δεν είναι θάρρος ή αλήθεια
Θα σε κλωτσήσουν, μετά θα σε δείρουν
Και μετά θα σου πουν ότι είναι δίκαιο
Γι’αυτό δίνε του
Αλλά θες να είσαι κακός


I am still working on it :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2012)

BEAT IT

They told him don't you ever come around here
Don't wanna see your face, you better disappear
The fire's in their eyes and their words are really clear
So beat it, just beat it


:twit: ΣΠΑΣΕ

Του είπανε ποτέ του να μην ξαναφανεί
πως δεν τονε γουστάρουν, να εξαφανιστεί 
Τα μάτια τους φωτιά, τα λόγια καθαρά
Γι' αυτό σπάσε, ρε σπάσε
...
Sing it!


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2012)

Η όλη υπόθεση άρχισε να υπερβαίνει τα όρια του funky.
:)


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2012)

...
Play that funky music - Wild Cherry 






Yeah, they were dancin' and singin' and movin' to the groovin'


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2012)

Georgia1 said:


> Ευχαριστώ για όλα τα suggestions και το info. Για να απαντήσω στην ερώτηση του deaman: όχι δε θέλω ρίμα. Απλά να αποδώσω το νόημα όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται στο original, και επίσης να διατηρήσω το ύφος. Πχ το Beat it το μεταφράζω "δίνε του" και όχι "φύγε".



Ας μου επιτραπεί το σχόλιο, αλλά αν θέλεις να το μεταφράσεις σε ελληνικά του 21ου αιώνα και όχι του 1970, το καταλληλότερο σχήμα είναι το "τον πούλο". Δεν υπάρχει πιο παραστατική και ευθεία μετάφραση απ' αυτήν, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## Georgia1 (Jan 15, 2012)

daeman said:


> BEAT IT
> 
> They told him don't you ever come around here
> Don't wanna see your face, you better disappear
> ...



Χαχαχα γαμάτο! (funky!!). Είχα δει παλιότερα μια παρόμοια μετάφραση σε ένα άλλο τραγούδι του Μάικλ Τζάκσον, το Smooth Criminal. Κάποιος πήρε και το τραγουδούσε (ο Παπακωνσταντίνου; :lol:) Και η δικιά σου είναι πολύ πιο πετυχημένη, και σαν νόημα και σαν ρίμα.






Το "σπάσε" ακούγεται ωραίο τελικά, μπορεί να το υιοθετήσω. Είχα σκεφτεί "δίνε του" ή "κάντην". Για να πω την αλήθεια το "τον πούλο" μου φαίνεται λίγο τραβηγμένο στην περίπτωση, besides το τραγούδι είναι πιο κοντά στη δεκαετία του 70 παρά στον 21 αιώνα. :laugh:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2012)

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το _σπάσε_ ή το _κάν' τηνα_. Το δεύτερο λέγεται και σήμερα. Απλά το "τον πούλο" είναι τόσο πιο εύγλωττο και παραστατικό.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 16, 2012)

Georgia1 said:


> Μην θες να χυθεί αίμα, μη το παίζεις ματσό άντρας



Φαντάζομαι "μάτσο" άντρας θέλει εδώ. 
Για κάποιον λόγο, που δεν τον ξέρω, συχνά κατεβαίνει ο τόνος σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις αγγλικών εκφράσεων που ενσωματώνονται στα ελληνικά. Εδώ όμως υπάρχει πρόβλημα, γιατί λέγοντας ότι κάποιος είναι "ματσό", το πιθανότερο είναι ο αναγνώστης να καταλάβει ότι εννοείς λεφτάς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 16, 2012)

Θα έλεγα ότι προτιμώ το "άντρακλας" ή "μάγκας", που χρησιμοποιούνται στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Georgia1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ναι έχεις δίκαιο για το μάτσο, και εγώ είμαι από αυτούς που πάντα το μπερδεύουν. Αλλά το ματσό σημαίνει λεφτάς, σωστά.

Πολύ καλή η ιδέα και για το "μάγκας" (μου αρέσει περισσότερο από το "άντρακλας"), θα το βάλω έτσι μάλλον. :up:

Thanks guys!


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Georgia1 said:


> Ναι έχεις δίκαιο ...



Κάνε μου τη χάρη και εξήγησέ μου: Υπάρχει περιοχή (π.χ. Βόρεια Ελλάδα) όπου λένε «έχεις δίκαιο» αντί για «έχεις δίκιο»;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> βαρβάτη --αλλά ποιος νέος λέει τη λέξη σήμερα;



Ναι, αλλά αν χρονικά βρισκόμαστε στην εποχή που πρωτοβγήκε το Beat it την έλεγε και την καλόλεγε, σωστά; Άρα αν η φράση προέρχεται από βιβλίο που γράφτηκε ή/και αναφέρεται στην εποχή εκείνη, καλώς να μπει βαρβάτη, θα έλεγα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάνε μου τη χάρη και εξήγησέ μου: Υπάρχει περιοχή (π.χ. Βόρεια Ελλάδα) όπου λένε «έχεις δίκαιο» αντί για «έχεις δίκιο»;



Πάντως στην Β. Ελλάδα όχι.


----------

